# Portable fish finder



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am looking to get a portable fish finder that I can use for float tubing and ice fishing. Anyone have any preferences? (Keep in mind that I am not one of the rich guys here on the forum) :lol: I am not looking for anything fancy, just something that works decent!
I saw an ad for Fisherman's Habit brand on sale at Harbor Freight for $39.99, but just thought I would check to see what everyone else uses.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishin' Buddy. You can get a strap mount at Sportsman's that attaches to a tube no problem.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

(I checked the one at Harbor Freight and it isn't even waterproof, so that's a big NO)
Anyone else use a Fish Finder when float tubing?


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Since you dont have alot of money. You should spend more money and get something nice. Every time I have ever taken my Fish finder out it has gotten wet. It has never had a problem. Therfore I have never had to replace it. Got me?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's probably a good idea! What is a good one to get that I can take with me on my float tube/ ice fishing, etc?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Check KSL.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Check KSL.


I actually put an ad in the wanted section on KSL, and I have been searching, so hopefully one comes up pretty soon!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Have you checked out the Eagle Cuda's, they usually run anywhere from 69-79 bcks & have worked really well. There are several attachments available for them to mount them up for a float tube or for ice fishing. Here is the info on the CUDA.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

Cabelas's also had a pretty nice little fish finder on sale around christmas for 29 bucks. I believe it was a bottom line, My dad bought one of those & used it a couple of times on the ice & it seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Bottom Line fishing buddy that I bought back in 94 to use on my float tube. It has seen a ton of use since then and still works with no problems. I even bought a small boat last fall and have been using it on that. Go with the Buddy.

Mark


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

i have a Fishin Buddy 4200 that gets used on ice, in rentals at strawberry, on a friends pontoon and sometimes on the shore

it works great, but carry extra batteries.
i would recommend one to anyone floattubing or ice fishing with no hesitation


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

I have liked my fishing buddy. However, I need to come up with a new way to attach it to the pontoon. I currently have a strap that goes around the pontoon. When it gets cold, the pontoon shrinks and the Fishing Buddy slides off to the side. How do you guys attach yours to your boats (pontoons, etc.)?


----------

